# Fuzzy accident



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a 7 weeks old recessive red satin Fuzzy buck, who popped up by accident. So far I did not do planned breedings for fuzzy. His parents seem to hide fz since many generations. He is piebald too, he has a white dot at his back and belly.


































Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can just send him to me as a Christmas present, Roland.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

He's a very cute accident


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I can take him too! he is lovely :love1


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

aww so adorable. lovely color and cute face :love


----------

